# Detailingworld™ Review – Car Chem Tyre Coat



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*Detailingworld™ Review - Car Chem Tyre Coat*

*Introduction*

Thanks to Car-Chem for sending out a bottle of their new for 2016 Tyre Coat dressing for review

As I said in my previous Car-Chem review, I've used a number of Car-Chem products before and have been very impressed with everything I have used so far

Car Chem's website can be found here for more info on the (vast) range they offer

http://car-chem.com.store

*The Product*

The product is supplied in a standard 500ml clear Car-Chem bottle with the liquid itself being a clear slightly oily consistency,

Great action on these carchem triggers, so no issues there either










*The Manufacturer says:*

_Car-Chem 2016 Tyre Dressing gives a deep, rich shine that lasts.

This brand new and unique 2016 formula is packed with durable silicone oils that have been handpicked and formulated to work together to create a high gloss, wet look shine that lasts. We have given special attention to keep it an easy on application and a non-sling dressing, alongside a very workable viscosity. We have ensured it will outlast the competition and give your tyres maximum protection. Your tyre walls have never looked so good for so long! *Do not apply on tyre tread and braking surfaces!

Tyre's must be spotlessly clean and completely dry before use. We recommend Car-Chem LC223 TFR or LC104 Wheel Cleaner before application, to ensure a clean tyre wall.

Only 2-3 pea-sized drops of product are required per tyre, and these should be applied as thinly and evenly as possible. Once applied leave to dry fully. If this is not possible, wipe each tyre down gently, immediately before driving in order to minimise the risk of sling.

_

*The Method*

Wheels and tyres before washing were in a right state, as it hadn't been washed in 3 weeks on account of our poor weather. Tyres were given a thorough degreasing with APC and my trusty tyre brush



















Remainder of the car was then washed with the usual 2BM and dried off. The tyres were blow dried in order to provide the best possible surface prep for the new tyre dressing

Nice clean tyre










Now the instructions said to apply 2-3 pea sized blobs per tyre, which i equated to about 1-2 small pulls of the trigger directly onto the applicator. I much prefer doing it this way as opposed to spraying onto the tyre, as it stops any overspray and minimises the risk for sling










Applying the dressing to the sidewall was dead easy, a small amount goes a long long way, with 1-2 squirts easily cover my (small) sidewalls










Nice 50/50 shot here, and you can definitely see the effect of the dressing, quite a glossy looks but not overly in your face










Finishing up, the gloss levels started to subside a fraction and just left a rather nice very dark tyre




























*Price*

500ml of Tyre coat costs £9.99 which is par the course for the market, if not slightly towards the cheaper end of the spectrum. Given the tiny amount needed for each application, this is going to last a very long time

http://car-chem.com/store/new-look-tyre-trim-dressing

As this is Car-Chem, all the products are available in large sizes as standard, and so 1l is available for £18.99, and 5l(!) is available for £49.99

*Would I use it again?*

It's a yes from me. The finish is glossy but not very shiny, so I don't mind this finish at all on my tyres

*Conclusion*

Tyre dressings are pretty easy to review, as the pictures really do the talking

Its another excellent product from the ever reliable Car-Chem, easy to apply, no sling and good value for money, with the option for larger quantities if needed

Ultimately everyone has a preference on the type of finish they are after from a dressing, so if you like the finished article then this is a great product to purchase

Please note that different tyres react differently to dressings, but on my bridgestones it looked pretty good

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------

